# Imagen verde claro con rayas blancas horizontales en televisor samsung



## Leodanf (Abr 24, 2013)

Compañeros, me encuentro ante un dilema de trabajo que se presenta de la siguiente manera: He revisado un televisor samsung MODEL #: CL17K10MJ.    MODEL CODE: CL17K10MJZXXA0.      SERIAL #: 39IC3CBL402210K.  Este televisor fue revisado anteriormente por un colega el cual le quito el integrado de los colores (rojo verde azul). mediante una pequeña investigación supe que este integrado es el TDA6107JF; lo coloque al pensar que esa era la avería del T.V.  pero luego me di cuenta al encenderlo que no me daba la imagen sino que la pantalla ( cines copio ) solo se veía de un color verde claro con raya blancas horizontales y ese es el motivo de mi consulta para con todos los que me puedan ayudar. Les agradecería mucho su ayuda en el menor tiempo posible ya que le tengo que dar una pronta solución de este problema a mi cliente ( dueño del televisor ).  GRACIAS...


----------



## enrique gongar (Abr 25, 2013)

*Apreciable Leodanf:*


En atención a tu consulta te brindo la siguiente información, espero que pueda servirte en alguna manera.


Lo primero que puedo mencionar es que éste Televisor Samsung modelo CL17K10MJ, es posible que tenga el chasis *KS9A*, eso lo podrás confirmar buscando este número en la parte en donde está soldado el FlyBack.

Una vez que hayas identificado el número de chasis y si es el *KS9A* como mencioné anteriormente, los datos que a continuación te dejo pueden ayudarte a ubicar el problema, y para comenzar es bueno confirmar que el circuito *TDA6107* que colocaste, es el que corresponde a ese chasis, aquí la imagen:








Ahora bien, si el defecto que te apareció es similar al de  ésta imagen:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/canverdedaado.jpg/




Entonces existe un defecto en la salida correspondiente al cátodo Verde, y en primera instancia habrá necesidad de descartar que el cinescopio o TRC, sea el causante de dicho defecto, para ello existen algunos procedimientos como el que se menciona en un segmento de un artículo de la comunidadeectronicos.com, del cual dejo el Link correspondiente a esa información:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm


Y textualmente dice así:


*Para esto es aconsejable usar un Probador de TRC.
Si no se dispone de uno, se puede realizar la siguiente comprobación:
Con el TV encendido colocar momentáneamente una resistencia de unos 15 o 20K 2W, entre tierra (ground) y cada uno de los cátodos (KR, KG y KB), uno a la vez. Al hacerlo se iluminara la pantalla en forma intensa, con el color correspondiente.
La intensidad debe ser similar al hacer la prueba en los tres cátodos. Si alguno de los colores no aparece o lo hace en forma tenue, es indicio de TRC agotado o defectuoso.
Esta no es una prueba muy precisa. Lo más aconsejable, como se indicó anteriormente, es usar un Probador de TRC, sin embargo, esta prueba, ayuda a determinar si alguno de los cañones, está defectuoso o con muy baja emisión.*


Esa prueba con la resistencia te podrá indicar el estado del cinescopio o TRC, en caso de que determines que SI está dañado el cátodo correspondiente al color Verde, toda la reparación puede que termine aquí, pues será necesario intentar la reactivación del cinescopio o TRC, como última alternativa de reparación, pienso que si éste Televisor ya lo había manipulado otra persona, es posible que llegó a esa conclusión de cinescopio dañado y se lo comunicó al dueño del Televisor, y el dueño te la llevó a ti para que le dieras una segunda opinión, pues como debes saber, el cinescopio o TRC es el elemento más caro de un Televisor, y el hecho de reemplazarlo representa un gasto que puede resultar muy elevado.

Solo en caso de que el cinescopio este correcto según la prueba de "La resistencia de 15 KΩ a tierra" del artículo que te sugerí, entonces convendrá revisar los elementos periféricos de polarización con los que trabaja el *IC501* (TDA6107) refiriéndome a los diodos *D502*, *D503* y *D504*, así como también es conveniente revisar si existe alguna pista de cobre abierta y que esté relacionada directamente con el trabajo del IC501 (TDA6107) específicamente al pin # 7 correspondiente al cátodo Verde.

Si todo hasta ahí es correcto, será necesario comenzar a tomar mediciones de voltaje y trazar señal con osciloscopio en los puntos que vienen señalados en el esquema del circuito "Jungla" que aparece en el "Manual de Servicio", y para tal efecto te dejo un Link del cual podrás descargar el "Manual de Servicio" correspondiente al chasis *KS9A*

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,19861/


Como podrás notar, son varios los puntos que hay que revisar para realizar un diagnóstico más preciso, y dependerá de los resultados que te entreguen las pruebas, el que puedas realizar satisfactoriamente ésta reparación.

Me despido deséandote mucha suerte y te envío ¡Saludos!


----------



## fabianhp (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola que tal....Leodanf quisiera saber si pudistes resolver este problema con la tv ya que yo tengo el mismo problema y ya busque infinidades de soluciones pero no aun no lo he podido resolver.... T agradeceria enorment si m pudieran ayudar.... nada mas que en mi caso es el color azul que aparece con las rayas....


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 6, 2013)

Para probar el trc desconecta los 3 catodos de la base del TRC si esta ok se debe colocar negra la pantalla, ahora con una resistencia de 10K y conectada a tierra proba uno a uno los catodos tocando el pin de la base suelto debe alumbrar con su color correspondiente y con lineas de retorno,  podes comparar el estado de emision de los 3 catodos, si queda alguno mostrando color probablemente tenes en corto el catodo ese con el filamento, chauuuuuuu


----------



## fabianhp (Ago 6, 2013)

ya realize ese paso y al colocar la resistencia en R, G y B estan se ilumina la pantalla con el color respectivo.... quisiera hacer la modificacion de circuito ik con diodos 1n4148... pero que me sigieren....


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 7, 2013)

PEro si la intensidad es igual no tiene sentido hacer lo del IK, pues el TRC esta bueno, esto se hace si uno d elos catodos esta agotado SOLO ahi, creo tenes un problema en los amplificadores de color, revisa bien, ademas ten en cuenta la letra de terminacion del Ic de salida RGB es importante, chauuuuuu


----------

